#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Pasting a Table from Outlook to Word

## andrewc

Hi,

I want to copy and paste a table from an Outlook document to a Word document. When I paste to Word the data I've copied the table seems to be too wide and only part of it fits the width of the page and the rest doesn't appear.

Can someone please suggest how I can paste the data to Word so that it all fits onto the page

Thanks

----------


## snb

1. adjust the orientation (portrait to landscape)
2. adjust the fontsize
3. adjust the margins (left/right)
4. adjust the tab positions

----------


## andrewc

Thank  you

----------

